# 알리바이, 핑계, 변명, 구실



## vientito

are there differences (subtle/overt) between these four?  

can they all be translated as "excuse"?  please show specific instances where one is preferred over others.


----------



## Superhero1

The word 알리바이 means literally an 'alibi' in English. (the fact or statement that they were in another place at which a crime or problem happened)

Both words 핑계 and 변명 mean an 'excuse' in English. (a false reason that you give to explain why you do something)

The word 구실 is equivalent to the 'pretext' in English when which is used 'on the pretext of'.


----------



## vientito

let's throw one more in to spice up the "excuse" party

발뺌 

I wonder which other languages have these many words for "excuse"


----------



## alice313

발뺌 literally means "trying to get out of", especially some bad or disadvantageous situations, so it's sort of 'excuse'.


----------

